# Will the apple "airport extreme" work with non-apple wifi cards?



## whitrzac (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm doing some work on somebody's old dell PC and they want to make it wireless... They currently have a mac computer and use an airport extreme for internet. 

Can I install any generic a/b/g/n wireless card and have it connect?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 16, 2011)

Yes it's just another random OEM wifi card inside the Apple device.


----------

